# white rims or yellow???



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

I am stumped on something, need to know what is the correct rim color for the following cars:
afx g plus ford capri, the all white one from the international set and the ford escort ( the green one with the tires on the roof ) 
In the bob beer book the capri is wearing white rims and the escort wearing black, even when you look at the chassis list IN BOBS BOOK for the g plus it is white. the reason i ask is because on the bay, seller "tubtrack" is listing a SEALED new old stock set and the capri and escort have yellow rims?? did he open the SEALED box set and change the rims and then seal it back up and sell has NEVER OPENED? or did aurora have two rim versions of these cars? please help cause i have the RARE all white capri body and want to marry it to the correct chassis ( with rim color) thankyou


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

I would say the correct version is white. Aurora Europe used what they had when making those sets you see for sale and they had yellow at that time so that's what you see.
It does not add value since they are interchangeable chassis.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

My all white Capri has white rims and my Rally Escort has black rims if that's any help?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Sometimes they yellow over time.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Alot of his AFX stuff is from Europe... so if you buy a set, you'll need a new power source.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

videojimmy said:


> Alot of his AFX stuff is from Europe... so if you buy a set, you'll need a new power source.


WHAT??


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This would only be an issue if you were to buy a complete race set tubtrack. If you were to buy a European set, they have different voltage power requirements than we have in the US. You would need a different wall wart if you were to buy one of those sets.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This would only be an issue if you were to buy a complete race set tubtrack. If you were to buy a European set, they have different voltage power requirements than we have in the US. You would need a different wall wart if you were to buy one of those sets.


WHATS A WALL WART AND WHAT DOES VOLTAGE HAVE TO DO WITH THE COLOR OF A RIM?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A wall wart is what powers the cars on the track. (The Transformer) I was expaining what VJ was saying about the European sets you referred to from tubtrack.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A wall wart is what powers the cars on the track. (The Transformer) I was expaining what VJ was saying about the European sets you referred to from tubtrack.


so do you think the yellow rims that are on the sets that tubtrack are selling are correct color? if so are they rarer than the white being that they are from Europe?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

afxcrazy said:


> I would say the correct version is white. Aurora Europe used what they had when making those sets you see for sale and they had yellow at that time so that's what you see.
> It does not add value since they are interchangeable chassis.


I would say afxcrazy got it right here. The European version could have come with either color, as they used whatever they had on hand at the time. I would interpret his statement to mean they could be either color, and be correct. Since the chassis is easily swapped out, the wheel color has no direct impact on value.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Sometimes they yellow over time.


:drunk:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Frank Zappa said:

_Way down were those huskies go - don't you eat that yellow snow._

That's why I like white wheels. :freak:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

"My all white Capri has white rims and my Rally Escort has black rims if that's any help?" This is also how I have seen the packaged cars. The Capri is on a blister pack with white wheels and your choice of stickers to apply to the body. The Escort comes in a cube with black wheels fitted. Please correct me if I'm wrong? I cannot comment on the Tubtrack sets but to say I have never seen those cars come with those wheels? The AFX guys on here would know the correct cars for those sets?

Down in Joes garage, la la, la la, la la, etc!!


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*sooooo*

so if the yellow rims were put on because they may not have had any more white ones, does this make the "yellow rim" cars more rare than the white ones maybe???


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

krazikev said:


> so if the yellow rims were put on because they may not have had any more white ones, does this make the "yellow rim" cars more rare than the white ones maybe???


NO, and while most Aurora AFX cars no matter the country of origin or intended sale came with a "*usually found"* wheel color/type, I have NEVER seen an internal document or memo that stated an absolute wheel color/style short of chassis type....in speaking w/ former employees of the company have heard the same.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! If the yellow rims were put on because they didn't have any more white ones, maybe they put black ones on, when they ran out of yellow ones, or was it the white ones? Which could mean that the yellow ones are extra more rare than the white ones and extra, extra more rare than the black ones! What did they use when they ran out of black ones, chrome? OMG!!! That would make the yellow ones XXX rare!! WOW! Who'd a thunk it!!! In the matter of wall warts, it is my understanding that all wall warts are/were created equal, that is, until you plug the leetle buggers into the wall. They will let you know right away if the juice in the outlet is of the proper dimensions for wall wart sustenance. A - LA the TV Gnome commercial style!! 
As seen here!! LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HHHHmmmmmmm!!! Methinks interest has dropped off on the color of the rims on a slot car! Maybe it was because I forgot to mention those rare pink racing wheels for AFX and Tyco cars!! :freak:


----------

